# Pelpro Wood Pellet Stove model HHPP2BD noisy exhaust blower? Any suggestions?



## Don2222 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Folks

I dug up another Pelpro. I like these stoves and I like the Bay View model the best.

 Well this one has a noisy exhaust blower and since I had to take the whole housing out and it has a squirrel cage, I can see why it was not wanted anymore. Another fun project! I lucked out on the control board because a neighbor around the corner needed one so I gave him a super price on a used board that worked fine! Now I can get a new control panel with the T-Stat option which is really needed here. The disappointing news is that HHT purchased Pelpro since it must not have been doing well. So to fix the problem HHT jacked up the price on all the Pelpro parts. :-( Also since this exhaust blower has a squirrel cage, an OEM part may be the only option? Do you think the Fasco Universal A082 Blower with housing will fit? I have one that I can try! That would be an upgrade IMO ! LOL

So I made a short vid so you can hear the problem. Sounds like something rubbing?




Any other suggestions on fixing it? Also see pics below


​


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 22, 2012)

Don, Sounds like it needs new bearings. Cheap fix really. I think the bearing number is 608SS or something like that.


----------



## Gary Gileau (Nov 22, 2012)

You could try McMaster Carr, they never cease to amaze me. http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 22, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Don, Sounds like it needs new bearings. Cheap fix really. I think the bearing number is 608SS or something like that.


 
Hi Jay
Thanks

Since the motor is less than a year old, I was able to remove the Torx set screw on the shaft and remove the motor from the housing. I ran it on the bench and it sounds like the bottom impeller blades are hitting something. The motor looks really new and case is not vibrating! Could that be true? I can make another video if you wish?


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello

I really do not like that non servicable housing! To get the motor out, you must remove the house and then if you can, remove the collar on the shaft with a torx head. This is not a good way to keep the combustion blower clean and running every year. Do you think another housing with the 6 nuts or bolts to remove just the motor and impeller will fit here?
I am looking at this Enviro part # 50-901 This looks like a winner?
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Enviro_Combustion_Exhaust_Blower_Housing_p/50-1107.htm
How about this?
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Enviro_Combustion_Exhaust_Blower_Assembly_p/pp7695.htm

This Pelpro combustion blower does not measure up! part #  KS-5020-1040
http://www.sunburst-sales.com/PHPpages/DansonsGlowBoyPelProCheapCharlie.php


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello Guys

Well, since the squirrel cage exhaust blower is basically non serviceable. Taking the stove exhaust pipe off every time to clean the blower just does not work. I am going to try an Enviro exhaust blower and housing here. Looks like it will bolt right in and I can mount the Pelpro exhaust flange on it, then add silicon for an airtight seal. Then to service the blower, I can remove the 6 bolts! Bingo.

Enviro blower is now on order and I will have it in a few days!


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Guys

How is this for a solution?

An upgraded Fasco Exhaust blower with Housing. The motor can be removed for easy cleaning! No Squirrel cage to fill up with ash!

If it looks like the exhaust blowers in an Enviro stoves, it is only because it is!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2012)

But does it perform like it should? 

Does that blower produce more/less air flow? 

Pellet combustion is still the same??


----------



## DemonGT (Nov 27, 2012)

yes, how dose it perform? did you have to do any custom wiring?


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 27, 2012)

DemonGT said:


> yes, how dose it perform? did you have to do any custom wiring?


 
Yes, I had to cut off one of the female connectors off the new fan and crimp on a male connector! The custom wiring took 2 mins. LOL
However the original Lo limit snap disc was a flush mount and the new one is an air stream mount. So I had to pop in a new one!

As far as performance goes, both motors are 3,000 rpm Fasco motors. There may be a slight difference in the CFM. However if the squirrel cage gets full of ash, the the CFM in reality would be cut down alot!

Hard to find the CFM of each motor. Do you know?
I can call Pelpro for the CFM on their blower.


----------



## Don2222 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello

Thanks you guys for keeping me on my toes! I just talked to Jeff @ Pelpro Tech Support. He said the OEM blower is 85 CFM. That is the same as the new one I put in. It is a match and no more noisy problems and EASY servicing from here on!


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello

Well, I got the new Accutron IV control panel in today and bingo! That Enviro Combustion blower works like a champ!

See pic


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 9, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Well, since the squirrel cage exhaust blower is basically non serviceable. Taking the stove exhaust pipe off every time to clean the blower just does not work. I am going to try an Enviro exhaust blower and housing here. Looks like it will bolt right in and I can mount the Pelpro exhaust flange on it, then add silicon for an airtight seal. Then to service the blower, I can remove the 6 bolts! Bingo.
> 
> Enviro blower is now on order and I will have it in a few days!


thats an expensive motor right there, You should slap an Englander motor in there 1/3 the price on a commercial account, have done it many times with Pelpro and works just fine and the motor has a hub too.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Scott

Good point, Actually 1/2 the price in my case(I do well on Enviro parts) but still a real good way to go.

The Enviro blowers are good but the price is way up there!

I assume you are referring to the one I have in the pic below.

Click pic to enlarge


----------



## smwilliamson (Dec 11, 2012)

With some of the earlier models you actually need to bend the


Don2222 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> How is this for a solution?
> 
> ...


 with some of the earlier models (Cheap Charlie and GlowBoy) there isn't enough room between the motor hosing and firewall for this adaption and you actually have to bend the crimped motor housing up in a vice to get the holes to line up on the exhaust


----------



## pelpro (Oct 25, 2014)

jtakeman said:


> Don, Sounds like it needs new bearings. Cheap fix really. I think the bearing number is 608SS or something like that.


 I have a pelpro fppbw2gd and after cleaning the combustion fan it started making lots of noise like its off balance I was wondering if maybe it was just the bearing or maybe it needs lube im not sure and you seem to be very knowledgeable what do you think


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 25, 2014)

pelpro said:


> I have a pelpro fppbw2gd and after cleaning the combustion fan it started making lots of noise like its off balance I was wondering if maybe it was just the bearing or maybe it needs lube im not sure and you seem to be very knowledgeable what do you think


You can try light machine oil to lubricate it like 3-1 to calm it down. If it is the OEM squirrel cage, I would deep 6 that noise maker!


----------

